# Tri-Colored Paints!! Share Yours!



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, he's not a paint, but he's painted...haha. My boy Sundance...


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

My baby girl Classy 


















as a baby


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Her tail... is... amazing!


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks it has gotten a lot longer/thicker in the past couple of months I have been taking good care of it! I've been using Eqyss Avacado mist and Coconut Oil on it almost daily or atleast whenever i get out to the barn and it has helped it tremdously! Thought about trying MTG just haven't had a chance to do that yet.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

My mares tail is VERY thick! I brush it would really well, and condition it good about once a week. I dont condition it any more then that, cause I dont want it any thicker! haha. Her mane is the same way! And now that shes starting to get her winter coat, her mane is looking thicker then EVER! UGH! lol


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

Lucky you  I want hers to be more thick..she has a nice mane i just used thinning shears on it to get her ready for show season but iw ould love her tail to be more thick towards the bottom


----------



## BrokenSpur (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is a picture of my boy Jordan. He is not a paint but he is Tri-Colored. Everyone has such pretty Tri's.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Heres Romeo!



























Romeo is also driving broke.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Well, he's hardly a Paint, but here's a 3/4 Arabian paint out of my Arabian mare. He's only got a little black in his mane and tail so he doesn't count even more... LOL


















Unwoven, I love that picture of Romeo with the two bays where he's got his ears back. Gorgeous frame! 
I'm not a really a Paint fan at all, but he sure is a nice looking boy! There's soemthing about him that I really like.


----------



## xxJustJumpItxx (May 30, 2009)

Y'all are LUCKY! I love love love paints!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Here is Indian, my APHA/AQHA gelding. He is 15 and about the grumpiest horse that I have ever seen.  You won't see many pictures of him being ridden because he has pretty bad arthritis, but we refuse to sell him because he has been such a GREAT horse the years we have had him. He is literally the type of horse that you can go out to in the pasture and sit under him, and he will just keep eating. 









I love his mane in this picture. This is what he does all day. 









The first day we brought him home.









Here you can catch a glimpse of his blue eyes. Excuse the ugly fence in this picture. Our other gelding Smokey did that. lol. And darn that stupid fly above his eye. 









Waiting for his food right on time. And there is that ugly, torn up fence again. lol.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sunny is a tri-color  [see album]


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

They're all beautiful!! I just have to say when I first read the title of this thread I thought it said 'Tri-Colored _pants_'! I was very confused for a minute.


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

This is my boy, His name is O'Henry /Henry ...His show name for 4H is Lt Col Henry Blake ...my husband is a MASH fan and my other geldings name is Radar so we thought that was fitting


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've never heard a bay painted horse be called a "tri" before... Is it because their manes have white in it? Im not into paints, so I wouldn't know. LOL


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> I've never heard a bay painted horse be called a "tri" before... Is it because their manes have white in it? Im not into paints, so I wouldn't know. LOL


They're called "tri" because they're brown, black and white.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not sure if it's been mentioned or not (sorry pet peeve... haha) but the color classification is a bay, not tri-colored.

Now that I've made myself out to be a complete meanie... great photos everyone!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, thats I was gonna say, justdressageit. I've never heard of a bay painted horse be called a "tri" before... They're bay painted horses... They have black points. But then again, I had never heard of the term so I thought I could be wrong. Tri means three, so I would guess that would mean three colors blotches. Brown, white, and black. But they only have black points... So im sort of confused.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> Yeah, thats I was gonna say, justdressageit. I've never heard of a bay painted horse be called a "tri" before... They're bay painted horses... They have black points. But then again, I had never heard of the term so I thought I could be wrong. Tri means three, so I would guess that would mean three colors blotches. Brown, white, and black. But they only have black points... So im sort of confused.


You're right on - the correct term is a bay paint. I guess people call them tri colored because they have 3 colors... but to me that sounds like nails on chalkboard, don't ask me why, it's just a pet peeve of mine. Weird, since I couldn't tell you a Tovero from an Overo from a frame.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

They're all so GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> You're right on - the correct term is a bay paint. I guess people call them tri colored because they have 3 colors... but to me that sounds like nails on chalkboard, don't ask me why, it's just a pet peeve of mine. Weird, since I couldn't tell you a Tovero from an Overo from a frame.



I have never heard of anyone using the term 'bay paint' before? On all my mares papers, it says TRI-COLORED PINTO...? Maybe its just different out here? I have no idea. But I have never heard bay paint before. Ever.

There are 6 bay paints/tri ******** at my barn, and still have never heard that term before.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> I have never heard of anyone using the term 'bay paint' before? On all my mares papers, it says TRI-COLORED PINTO...? Maybe its just different out here? I have no idea. But I have never heard bay paint before. Ever.
> 
> There are 6 bay paints/tri ******** at my barn, and still have never heard that term before.


I agree-- my gelding was sold to me as a tri-colored paint...papers and all so i'm going by what the previous owner told me to call him. 
Yes most have black points, but I think the black in their mane counts as well. Even if you google Tri-colored paints they're all like that.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Unwoven said:


> I agree-- my gelding was sold to me as a tri-colored paint...papers and all so i'm going by what the previous owner told me to call him.
> Yes most have black points, but I think the black in their mane counts as well. Even if you google Tri-colored paints they're all like that.



Same here! Glad someone doesnt think I am crazy for calling them tri-colored! :lol:

After all, bay paint, and tri-colored pretty much mean the same thing????


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

What registry?


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Jillyann said:


> Same here! Glad someone doesnt think I am crazy for calling them tri-colored! :lol:
> 
> After all, bay paint, and tri-colored pretty much mean the same thing????


^_^ I love Paints, I try and know as much as I can about them. I've heard Tri many times and bay... but to me.. Bays have all one color manes.  I think...

In a way theyre the same. So I dont know why people are complaining.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Unwoven said:


> ^_^ I love Paints, I try and know as much as I can about them. I've heard Tri many times and bay... but to me.. Bays have all one color manes.  I think...
> 
> In a way theyre the same. So I dont know why people are complaining.


Yeah, I agree! There is one mare at my barn, Nugget, she is mostly all white, but has brown spots, and the only black on her is her tail and her forelock.. here is a picture of her. *the only one I have that shows her tail well.* 

What would she be 'classified' as I wonder....? She has no black points, and no black on the legs.. but she still has 3 colors....TRI-COLORED PAINT?!?!!? lol :lol::lol:


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> What registry?


Shes not registered. Just her coggins and rabies papers.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Bay paint then  

Tri-color is not an official color available for registry. Again, sorry to upset this thread, it's just a pet peeve of mine.
From that photo, it looks like she has high whites on all 4 legs, therefore covering up any black points she may have had.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

You didnt upset me.. I just have never heard of a bay paint. And I dont understand how a 'tri-colored' is any different from a 'bay paint'? They both mean the same thing, or atleast thats what I understand? I am going to talk to my trainer about this, and see if she has ever heard of it. hah. Shes good at explaining stuff like this. lol


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Bay paint then
> 
> Tri-color is not an official color available for registry. Again, sorry to upset this thread, it's just a pet peeve of mine.
> From that photo, it looks like she has high whites on all 4 legs, therefore covering up any black points she may have had.


 And a pet peeve of mine is people that come and trash boards where people only want to enjoy pictures of other horses.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

It's just that bay paint is the correct term. 
Tri-color is kind of... slang-y, if you will.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Unwoven said:


> And a pet peeve of mine is people that come and trash boards where people only want to enjoy pictures of other horses.


Actually I just thought I'd come on and let people know the "correct" registry color term, because "tri-color" wouldn't be correct.
If you look at my first post, you will also see that I commented on the pictures.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> It's just that bay paint is the correct term.
> Tri-color is kind of... slang-y, if you will.



Ohhhhhhhh. That makes a whole lotta sense right there. :lol: I do feel pretty dumb. Not going to lie!
But its just weird that I have been around painted horses ALL my life, and have never heard 'bay paint'?


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Actually I just thought I'd come on and let people know the "correct" registry color term, because "tri-color" wouldn't be correct.
> If you look at my first post, you will also see that I commented on the pictures.


 
Meh oh I did see....
But no ones perfect and it wasnt like its completely off. I'm still going by Tri-color paint. People understood the title didn't they? I don't see it as such an issue. :]


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Jillyann said:


> Ohhhhhhhh. That makes a whole lotta sense right there. :lol: I do feel pretty dumb. Not going to lie!
> But its just weird that I have been around painted horses ALL my life, and have never heard 'bay paint'?


Don't ask me why this is such a big deal for me - I don't know :lol: I couldn't tell the difference between an Tovero and an Overo or Frame to save my life! LOL I didn't mean to offend, just... educate? 


Unwoven, as I stated I just thought I would shed some light on the issue, maybe someone has learned something.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I have learned something! haha


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Don't ask me why this is such a big deal for me - I don't know :lol: I couldn't tell the difference between an Tovero and an Overo or Frame to save my life! LOL I didn't mean to offend, just... educate?
> 
> 
> Unwoven, as I stated I just thought I would shed some light on the issue, maybe someone has learned something.


Well I'm still going by Tri-color... Slang or not. I'm too stubborn to listen. :lol:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Jillyann said:


> I have learned something! haha


Then my job here is done *dons superman costume and flies off to another thread*


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

I guess I just thought that "tri-colored" was 3 colors like it was stated. Henry's actual color is Bay tobiano..bay being the color and tobiano being the color pattern. He has an all black tail instead of 2 colors)
I have heard "tri-colored" being used to describe the 3 color combo..IMO I guess it does sound slang.

Tri colored or bay ....they all sure are beautiful!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Then my job here is done *dons superman costume and flies off to another thread*


:lol:lol


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Well, wouldn't this horse be considered Tri-colored? It is not a bay, but it is black, white and buckskin...
*NOT MY HORSE, JUST FOUND IT ON GOOGLE


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Unwoven said:


> And a pet peeve of mine is people that come and trash boards where people only want to enjoy pictures of other horses.


 
ME TOO! It seems nearly every single post someone comes on and starts an arguement. lol.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Gorgeous paints!!!


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> ME TOO! It seems nearly every single post someone comes on and starts an arguement. lol.


-Highfives- Yeah they can never drop it. Gosh... the horse world.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Good grief. I have stated WHY I came on this thread in the first place. At least one person has learned the true term for a "tri-color" paint and that's all I wanted to do. I was not trying to start crap, though some people insist that I am. 
Not an argument, rather an educational post. Take that however you want to. 


That would be a buckskin paint. Buckskins have dark points, thus it is simply a buckskin paint.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Technically speaking, Allie is 100% correct.
Bay paint, Buckskin Paint, Black & White Paint, Overo Paint, Palomino Paint, Sorrel and White Paint, etc. 

Tri-Coloured and Bay Paints ARE technically the same thing, however if you look on the application to register a paint, you won't find a Tri-Coloured option. You'll find a Bay Paint option. Or, Bay Tovero, Bay Tobiano, etc.
Which, if I'm not mistaken, was her point. 

To me, they are the coloured Quarter Horses. 

And Unwoven, you didn't see my comment about Romeo on the first page?! 
Pfft.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Technically speaking, Allie is 100% correct.
> Bay paint, Buckskin Paint, Black & White Paint, Overo Paint, Palomino Paint, Sorrel and White Paint, etc.
> 
> Tri-Coloured and Bay Paints ARE technically the same thing, however if you look on the application to register a paint, you won't find a Tri-Coloured option. You'll find a Bay Paint option. Or, Bay Tovero, Bay Tobiano, etc.
> ...


I did see it. Thank you btw. I love arabs, so your horse was lovely.

And guys, I really didnt mean to upset anyone. I'm just stubborn and hate it when people just... barge in. xD


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

^ ^ Ditto. And the fact that y'all hijacked the thread there for a minute.

But whatever.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Unwoven said:


> I did see it. Thank you btw. I love arabs, so your horse was lovely.
> 
> And guys, I really didnt mean to upset anyone. I'm just stubborn and hate it when people just... barge in. xD


You're welcome! 
And thank you!
And, I did contribute to this thread.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

I'll avoid the bay v. tri-colored and Paint v. pinto discussion, so here is our bay tobiano Paint mare (who is tri-colored).


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

I can't see the picture


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Jillyann said:


> I can't see the picture


Hmmmm...I can see it....you can always visit my barn and visit Angel to see her pics.


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't know how to post pictures, but here is a link to the rescue barn where I ride, and pictures of the horse I sponsor. Lily must be a Grullo Paint then, right? I think she is absolutely gorgeous. www.doublehphorses.org/id126.htm


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Lovely horse Painthorsemare. I LOVE her. o.o

and I cant see your pic survalia


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

PaintHorseMares: Your mare Angel is so pretty : ) I love your signature too..I am a big paint horse fan they have been my one of my fave breeds since I was a child.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Gorgeous horses everyone!

I don't think anyone "barged in". I think JDI posted a wonderfully educational post  It's a pet peeve of mine too, so I'm glad she made that post  Bay's have black manes, tails, and points. Throw some white into the mixture and you do have a three colored horse, but it's still a bay


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Gorgeous horses everyone!
> 
> I don't think anyone "barged in". I think JDI posted a wonderfully educational post  It's a pet peeve of mine too, so I'm glad she made that post  Bay's have black manes, tails, and points. Throw some white into the mixture and you do have a three colored horse, but it's still a bay


*hugs DR*


----------



## kandice (Jul 28, 2009)

They're all so beautiful! I just love paints!


----------

